# MF 240 Lift Arms Won't Lift



## Matheny82 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a Massey Ferguson 240 4x4 with loader. The loader works fine but the lift arms won't lift. When first started, at an idle, it will lift them slowly but as soon as the RPM's rise then the lift arms drop. The draft lever and position control lever are both at the top. When i let out on the clutch, the arms bounce a little bit like they want to lift but they don't. I can lift them by hand easily. Any ideas??? Thanks for your help!!


----------

